# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ν. Λασιθίου >  IERapetra Wireless Network www.ierwn.gr

## pakos12

SYNOPTIKH ENHMEROSH TOY IERWN.GR 

Mia omada dhmioyrgias asyrmatoy diktyoy me bash kai edra thn Ierapetra. 
katebazontas komboys megalwn taxythtwn moirazontas tis se xrhstes toy ditkyoy mas ( *kai oxi mono ), prospa8oyme na deiksoyme pos h texnologia kai sthn polh mas proxora.
Ebelpistoyme se liges hmeres to diktyo mas na einai anoixto pros to koino ths Ierapetras kai isos argotera kai me epektash se olo to nomo. 
Dokimastika oi keraies mas leitoyrgoyn apsoga se olh toys thn embeleia thn opoia mporeite na deite thn egkatastash toys sto site mas http://www.ierwn.gr Menoyn akoma kapoies leptomereies kai h oloklhrosh toy istotopoy mas. 
H epomenh kinhsh mas 8a einai, logo twn eksodon poy osoi gnorizoyn gia mia tetoia ergasia, ta posa einai megala, einai oi diafhmiseis etairiwn sto site mas kai genika stoys xrhstes oi opoioi 8a mpainoyn meso toy dikoy mas diktyoy, afoy emeis 8a toys proorizoyme sthn arxikh toys selida ( opoia 8eloyme emeis ).

gia perissoteres leptomereies mporeite na epikoinonisete mazi mas sto [email protected]

H omada IERWN sas eyxaristei......
Kai KALES GIORTES 

* Oi yphresies poy 8a prosferei to diktyo IERWN den perilambanei monaxa mia grammh pros ton xrhsth alla mia seira apo alles dynatothtes kai yphresies pros ton Xrhsth toy diktyoy mas.

----------


## jml

file pako 8a xarw na ginw melos tou diktoiou tis ierapetras.

----------


## acoul

υπάρχει κάποιο νεότερο για την συγκεκριμένη προσπάθεια;

----------

